# Guava smoked salmon



## welshrarebit (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all,

Yesterday I smoked two salmon filets using 70% apple guava and 30% strawberry guava and the result was culinary heaven!

The salmon filets where wild caught from my local Costco, the farmed ones where more expensive and had a longer packed on date. I did a basic kosher salt and fresh cracked pepper with EVOO rub and put them in my smoker for about 40 minutes at 250 degrees F.

I was also doing a coffee BBQ rubbed rump roast at the same time so the grilled was already seasoned and the guava chunks were putting out a really nice thin blue smoke for quite a while already. The rump roast turned out like a coffee flavored pastrami, which was really nice, but the salmon was over the top delicious!

My wife, who isn't a big fan of smoked anything, literally at an entire side of salmon, and me and the kids ate the other filet. It was incredibly moist and the smoke flavor from the guava wood was extremely subtle but delicious!

Luckily, I have three types of guava growing on my property, along with a close relative: rose apple. I also have a lifetime supply of ohia wood which is fantastic on beef (which I also have a lifetime supply being a cattle rancher). I'm going to try coffee wood next week, probably on some soy marinated pork.

Happy smoking equals good time...


----------



## cmayna (Mar 2, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yesterday I smoked two salmon filets using 70% apple guava and 30% strawberry guava and the result was culinary heaven!


You couldn't have done that because..............................There's no pictures to prove it.  LOL

Seriously,  Since I do a lot of Salmon myself, I'm always looking for other methods and yours sounds very interesting indeed.  But next time...








Cheers

Craig


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes, this sounds magnificent!!! Photos please!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

